
HTTP server in Swift, running on Linux - julien_c
http://swift.circular.io:8080/cards
======
julien_c
See Github thread here:
[https://github.com/glock45/swifter/issues/60#issuecomment-16...](https://github.com/glock45/swifter/issues/60#issuecomment-163998373)

And the actual Swift package there: [https://github.com/julien-c/example-
package-dealer/blob/mast...](https://github.com/julien-c/example-package-
dealer/blob/master/main.swift)

